# Cut A Few More Rings



## W.Y. (Jun 17, 2013)

Cut a few more rings out this afternoon and was admiring and appreciating how good that magnetic cutter alignment tool works .
I was able to get pretty close previously using a steel straightedge ruler to have the cutters meet in the middle with no overlap or very little ridge to sand out  But it usually took several tries to get it right . Now with the magnetic tool it makes it quick , easy and accurate .

Here are the rings exactly as I cut them out and stacked them up as I went. They are just setting there dry with no glue applied yet . Should be very little sanding to do on those four . 

Of course they all started out  as just a flat  segmented  board .





Seeing as these are segmented bowls I will be putting a one piece layer of wood on the bottom of each one which might help with any wood movement between the two different kinds of wood over the years. 









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## robutacion (Jun 17, 2013)

OH man..., you are getting all sophisticated with those bowls...!:biggrin:

I was going to make a comment about the "alignments" but I then realised that, they haven't been glued yet, then I saw you mentioning the " magnetic cutter alignment tool", never heard of it nor I yet done a search to find out what it is but, I can see what you mean about its accuracy, great stuff...!

What are you going to do with yourself if you find a tool system that you don't have to do any turning or sending...???? you will be board $h!tless...!:biggrin:

Great work...!

Cheers
George


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 17, 2013)

very nice.


----------



## Tom T (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you, this is great stuff.  Almost makes me want to stop turning pens and go to bowls


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 18, 2013)

Tom T said:


> Thank you, this is great stuff.  Almost makes me want to stop turning pens and go to bowls



I did that long time ago  . Way too many got into turning pens and spoiled the market in many areas.
These bowls are made from a flat board whether  one solid piece or laminated or segmented.

I have hogged out the insides of hundreds of bowls from big blocks of wood. Hard on tools  and standing ankle deep in shavings and poor sellers. 

These bowls , on the other hand , are  made from a flat board  and  are so unique in contrast that they sell very well and the competition is practically nil. About a cup full of small shavings to turn a  board into a bowl. 
There are no kits  to buy . I do buy  a small amount of wood but mostly I get logs from local tree surgeons for free and mill down my own lumber.


----------



## BobBurt (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice bowls Bill...Should be great sellers

I miss yr fourm...can't seem to log in


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 18, 2013)

BobBurt said:


> Nice bowls Bill...Should be great sellers
> 
> I miss yr fourm...can't seem to log in





We miss seeing your big fish catches  there too  :wink: . 
Should be no problem logging in Bob . The site changed to a whole new format a while ago but most members had no problem at all switching over. Send me a PM and I will see if I can help.

I just now finished posting a 14 picture tutorial with commentary between each one    on my Ringmaster Lathe Turning  board to show how to put a decorative  no hole foot on the underside of one of those bowls.


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 19, 2013)

This is how I get my free wood for  making  Ringmaster bowls .


Pouring Rain all day but I went out anyway with chainsaw and cut those logs  into pre  band sawing state and took them in the shop and cut them all into 1" boards . Ends are all  sealed with anchoseal so with the way I have them clamped  I am expecting better luck than I have ever had before  with orchard cherry which is famous for warping and twisting .

I wiped  a little mineral spirits on a few just to show the beautiful color and grain pattern in that wood . 

I will be tightening the clamps down every  few days as I walk past that stack . NO room left in my shop  so they are going onto my open porch with a roof over it. 

They say we never have enough clamps . Think I have that stack clamped well enough  ?  . .. lol . . .


----------



## Bobostro61 (Jun 19, 2013)

WOW!  Wish I could do that...


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 19, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> WOW!  Wish I could do that...



I think pretty well anyone could with a few shop tools . 


But I just realized  that I put the cart before the  horse because I forgot that I had  not showed  how those cherry logs started  out on this particular site .  A neighbour in town had called and asked if I wanted some  logs from some  cherry orchard trees he was cutting  down. 
I get lots of calls like that so only took a few . He would have given me a truck load if I wanted because he was bulldozing out  over an acre of cherry orchard. 

Here is what those boards looked like when I brought them home .


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice! How did you cut them up into the 1" boards?


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 20, 2013)

Hendu3270 said:


> Nice! How did you cut them up into the 1" boards?



 14" Band saw  with  riser block and   3 tpi re-saw blade


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jun 20, 2013)

William O Young said:


> Hendu3270 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! How did you cut them up into the 1" boards?
> ...


 

Ahh, I gotcha. Still using my little benchtop BS. One day though, one day.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 20, 2013)

Wonderful bowls! Like the beautiful patterns and wood color combo. I'm sure they will sell well. Jealous with your cherry logs, looking forward to more projects.


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 21, 2013)

Finally got back in the shop and got some  log sawing and other stuff out of the way before finishing these 4 bowls off.
Shop was 55 degrees this morning and the spraying of lacquer did not go well at that temperature. Don't try that at home . .lol . . Had to sand the first coat down and start over . 
After 4 hours with a heater on it was up to 70 degrees and sprayed three coats of semi gloss WB lacquer .
Diameter on those four varies from 8.5" to 9.5"


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 22, 2013)

bulldozing ??????

You sure do know how to make a grown man cry.


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 22, 2013)

Got to the second page and all I will say is that the "WOW FACTOR" is there.
Beautiful bowls.......great job.


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 22, 2013)

stonepecker said:


> bulldozing ??????
> 
> You sure do know how to make a grown man cry.



Yes , they bulldoze acres of aging ones  up into big piles and burn them when they are not producing as well . There are thousands of acres of cherries in the valley and too much for the market. Most of the cherries from here go to China , Japan , Taiwan etc. . They can   or freeze or dry them and send them back to us  in the stores . Go figure . 
The farmer that  cleaned out this bunch is planting grapes in their place.


----------

